# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  درج داده از یک دیتابیس دیگر

## tazekar

چطور میتونم اطلاعات رو از یه دیتابیس به یه دیتابیس دیگه منتقل کنم ؟ 
من از دستور زیر استفاده کردم 


insert into ra.Products
select productID,productname,quantityperunit
from northwind.products

اما این خطا رو میگیره :



Server&#58; Msg 208, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
Invalid object name 'ra.Products'.
Server&#58; Msg 208, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
Invalid object name 'northwind.products'.

----------


## vadood

باید با اسم owner هم qualify کنی

insert into dbname.owner.tablename

مثل


insert into NorthWind.dbo.Products

----------


## tazekar

سلام 
ممنون از راهنماییتون.
حالا اگه یه فیلد با identity(1,1) داشته باشیم چطوری از یه دیتابیس دیگه بقیه فیلدهاش رو مقداردهی کنم ؟

----------


## Developer Programmer

inset into tbl (select * from tbl2)

----------


## m_arab

به نظر من می توانید از dts استفاده کنید ویزارد راحتی دارد.فقط کافیست مبدا و مقصد رو مشخص کنید

----------


## sql_qassem

اگر نمی خواهی حتما از داخل برنامه اینکار رو انجام بدی بهتره از import & export data استفاده کنی با انتخاب مبدا و مقصد بانک
بدین ترتیب هرچند بانک رو بخواهی می توانی منتقل کنی 8) 
SQL

----------

